# Springfield or FNP



## K Robert (Aug 1, 2006)

Howdy! Looking for a decent home-protection handgun that I can have with everyonce in awhile. Saw the Springfield XD and FNP, both in 40 S&W, I believe.

Any comments on either of these makers?

Thanks,
K Robert


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Been hearing real good things about the Springfield XD, They are priced right as well. The XD now comes in 9mm,40s&w,.357sig and 45ACP. Don't know about the other gun you mentioned!


----------

